# Chicago, IL - Case skid steer 40xt



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

2005 case 40xt 2000 hours, I owned this machine for 4 years never had a problem with it , it have full enclosed cab and a heater it was repainted and new tires were put on before I bought it, its clean in and out , starts every time regardless of cold temp, one of bucket latch pin is sized, will need to be replaced , other than that machine is in great shape, located in itasca IL .Price is 13500$ if interested in seeing please call or txt me 773977 96fivefive, if ad is still here machine is still available


----------

